# icq ip Adressen anzeigen?



## bluex (16. September 2006)

Hi

Ich habe den Verdacht das mich ne Ex mit verschiedenen icq-Accounts belagert..... um den Verdacht zu bestätigen müsste ich irgendwie die Ip-Adressen der user auslesen können. Weis jemnd wie man es am bessten macht Gib es da tools für? Über Trillian hab ichs schon versucht .... da steht immer nur 0.0.0.0


MfG
blueX


----------



## kingwhitey (16. September 2006)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren ... da der beste Freund meiner Freundin immer in ihrem Account ist .

MfG 
whitey


----------



## Grimreaper (16. September 2006)

Ich weiß das das mit miranda geht. Alternativ könntest du nen chat aufmachen (indem du eine Mitteilung schickst oder empfängst), dann sollte ICQ eine Direktverbindung herstellen. Nun müsstest du mit netstat o. ä. die IP rausfinden können.

@kingwhitey
Wie hilft dir da die IP weiter?


----------



## daddz (16. September 2006)

Ich benutze Miranda IM und da funktioniert das ganz gut! 

Bei manchen wird so gar die interne IP der Netzwerkkarte angezeigt.

greetz
daddz


----------



## kingwhitey (16. September 2006)

ja weil die feste ip haben =)


----------



## daddz (17. September 2006)

Wie gesagt...bei Miranda wird dir die IP angezeigt.

greetz
daddz


----------



## bluex (17. September 2006)

hi

Danke für die Antworten.... ich werde es heute dann gleich mal mit Miranda probieren  

Schafft euch blos keine ex-Freindinen an die des Bedienens von icq und ähnlichem mächtig sind ^^ 


MfG
blueX


----------

